# fact check please, warm deck vs cold deck?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I wrote an article several months ago for my website but never made it public. Today I added to the text and intend to make it public in the coming days. 

I don't yet have sketches and pics and likely won't have pics until winter when I have a chance to add them, but for now how about some fact checking? All of the information I free wrote and comes directly from my head and years of my understanding of the subject, but I could be entirely wrong. 

Just wondering all your opinions on the subject... http://reliableamerican.us/articles/warm-deck-cold-deck-roof-design.html

I definitely should add more to the paragraph "Warm deck and cold deck as it pertains to flat roofing"


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

The "Warm deck and cold deck as it pertains to flat roofing" section is confusing. I think it should read "Some flat roofs are designed to be cold deck; this is especially true on older buildings and residential buildings"

Also, you skip over the main issues which you briefly mention in your last sentence. Personally I think all sloped roofing should be ventilated (aka cold deck). Heck, any ventilated flat roofs I've seen last a significantly longer amount of time (and are significantly cheaper to replace or upgrade) than their BUR counterparts.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

shazapple said:


> Personally I think all sloped roofing should be ventilated (aka cold deck). Heck, any ventilated flat roofs I've seen last a significantly longer amount of time (and are significantly cheaper to replace or upgrade) than their BUR counterparts.


 I agree about the vented shingle roofs, though it depends who you ask. This has been hotly debated in recent years especially with the spray foam frenzy. 

BUR what's that?  Who even owns a kettle anymore?


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

All in all it's pretty good. It doesn't need to be technical as your customers are the ones reading it. 

You get the point across in fairly simple terms.

Well done!:thumbup:


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree with LCG 

Only thing I would change is it says the insulation is atop the substrate. In most steep slopes isnt it below? I think its both. Look at your example of spray foam.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I agree about the vented shingle roofs, though it depends who you ask. This has been hotly debated in recent years especially with the spray foam frenzy.
> 
> BUR what's that?  Who even owns a kettle anymore?


Hot mopped modbit BUR is probably 98% of what I deal with!

I can't say I'm a big fan of residential sprayfoam. It has it's time and place but I think it's recent surge is only because of how it attached itself to the "green" movement.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> I agree with LCG
> 
> Only thing I would change is it says the insulation is atop the substrate. In most steep slopes isnt it below? I think its both. Look at your example of spray foam.


Will look at it again Pie, I discuss insulation both atop and beneath. Do you recall which paragraph? Sometimes I need to print these things out and read them on paper to catch those kinds of mistakes, I tend to scan read when reading on the computer screen.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

shazapple said:


> I can't say I'm a big fan of residential sprayfoam. It has it's time and place but I think it's recent surge is only because of how it attached itself to the "green" movement.


Yes.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LCG said:


> All in all it's pretty good. It doesn't need to be technical as your customers are the ones reading it.
> 
> You get the point across in fairly simple terms.
> 
> Well done!:thumbup:


Thanks, once I add the pics and sketches, I think the customer will really understand. This is something I had been really wanting to complete, but never had the creative juices and yesterday some inspiration hit me and I let the juices flow.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Good job Grumpy, a little clean up and it will be very informative for your customers and others.


----------

